# 2 first time boer does



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

I have 2 boer does and they are at 152 days and no babies yet.
They both have udders. Both are not eating like they use to. No discharge. Nesting some. It has been 12 years since I last delivered any goat babies. I'm trying not to go crazy but I am. :crazy::crazy: 
How long should I wait before I call the vet?
And any thing else I should be looking out for?


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

As long as they aren't showing signs of distress I would just wait it out.
I have a doe that has carried 157 days in the past, she normally kids at 155.
Good luck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, they are not quite ready. They keep us on our toes.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

How is today?


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

Today violet is not her cuddle self. She will not let me touch her udder and her belly. She will not stop walking around her pen. Red velvet is moving around a lot to.


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

I got them from my friend and she told me that both of their moms had quods and triplets. The buck is from triplets. Violet and Red Velvet are moving slow today. Last night I saw the babies move in Violet. Both are not laying down much.


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

Last night Red Velvet was pushing and talking of and on for 4 hours but nothing. And still nothing yet this morning and they are at 155 days today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

opcorn:


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Any update?


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

My husband checked the, this morning and all he told me was no babies yet. So I will be checking on thm here in soon to see if there is any changes.


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

There is no discharge coming out. But they both are not acting them selfs. Both are up and down, they are not talking to much like they normal do.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

I am trying to stay calm and not worry. The buck is big chested. (He's in my profile picture.)


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

No babies yet. Today is 157. I feel like this is what they both are doing onder: (you go first no you go first.)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she was in pushing labor, she is in trouble and needs help. A kid is not positioned right.
It has been way too long. 30 minute rule is, they should have each kid out, taking 30 minutes or less for each kid from the beginning of pushing labor.

Get a vet or go in to help her.


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

So I checked them and Red Velevt I can only get 2 fingers up to the knuckles in to her valve (not sure if it spelled right).. Violet I can get my whole hand in and she starts to push a lot. She would not let me get my hand in any farther she keep pushing. When I pulled my hand out it had a lot of white clowdy discharge on it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

With not being there, it is really hard to say. I would call a vet out.


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

Sence I went in violet she has had white discharge. Still no babies...
I had talk to another friend and she said that violet will have prolly babies in the next couple days and red velvet is not ready yet. She told me that she has been hearing a lot of people are having late babies. I'm going to see if she can come over and look at them today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may not be ready yet. But as mentioned, it is hard to say, we are not there to check her.

Glad someone else is going to look at her. Let us know.


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

Violet had twin girls today. I had to help. But everything went well. Everyone is doing good.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Congratulations! I'm glad everyone is good


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats!!! You'll have to share some pics!


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

This girl name is Sweat Pea


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

This girl name is Buttercup


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

Everyone is doing really good.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

How is Red Velvet doing? And Violet and her girls?


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

Red Velvet had her babies today. She had twin girls. Violet had her girls are doing very good. Red Velvets on teat I can't get any milk to come out. Her hole is on the side and high.


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

The one girl has to be close to 10lbs. She's big. The other is close to 8-9lbs. I will get pictures tomorrow.


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

Red velvet and her babies


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

Red velvet babies


----------

